# Anxiety ninja's recovery program!



## Zayniii (May 31, 2020)

Hi guys, today I wanna talk about Anxiety Ninja (Jordon Hardgraves's) recovery program.

So basically, in his program he presents a strategy to get out of dp/dr. The main thing is you basically pick a muscle group in your body (for me my calf muscles) you relax the muscles and then you focus on something like any task or reading a book, something that you like, and it totally works and reality starts coming in. Like it can cure you if you (it's called self regulation) relax your muscles/body and keep focusing on something healthy.

So some problems with this ;

1- Since us with dp/dr think so obsessively, it's difficult for me to "allow" myself to focus on something else so the dp/dr can recover

2- Once my personality or whatever starts coming in my body sometimes I resist the process or get afraid im feeling real, and I wont do it for long enough to fully recover / basically I wont allow myself to recover

It does work but I was wondering, maybe if i eventually cant recover, I could use medication to help me feel better or different in some way so I can apply this properly till I fully recover

Does anything think this could work - trying Meds in conjuction with something like this?


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

A multi discipline approach is always a good way to go. So using medication if you want that, doing these techniques and more. I have been doing his muscle relaxation,and I don't feel shit. I don't feel shit by anything I do, I have been doing breathing techniques,yoga, progressive muscle relaxation. But it does help a lot of people.


----------



## Zayniii (May 31, 2020)

Aridity said:


> A multi discipline approach is always a good way to go. So using medication if you want that, doing these techniques and more. I have been doing his muscle relaxation,and I don't feel shit. I don't feel shit by anything I do, I have been doing breathing techniques,yoga, progressive muscle relaxation. But it does help a lot of people.


I think maybe we have to figure out things that are the underlying cause of dp/dr. I know mine is caused by trauma from my childhood and that is what triggered it, so im gonna figure out a way to process that now


----------



## inspiredpoet (Nov 9, 2012)

Zayniii said:


> Hi guys, today I wanna talk about Anxiety Ninja (Jordon Hardgraves's) recovery program.
> 
> So basically, in his program he presents a strategy to get out of dp/dr. The main thing is you basically pick a muscle group in your body (for me my calf muscles) you relax the muscles and then you focus on something like any task or reading a book, something that you like, and it totally works and reality starts coming in. Like it can cure you if you (it's called self regulation) relax your muscles/body and keep focusing on something healthy.
> 
> ...


#2 is interesting. I noticed when I was doing a grounding exercise a part of my brain was saying "no, you don't want to feel normal, DP is better!". It was as if DP/DR is more interesting for my brain, or provides it with stimulation of some sort, or it knows it's a way to avoid the pain and difficulty of life. I'm not sure, the brain very complex, but I feel like there's one part of me that hates DP and the anxiety it causes, but something else in me that wants to feel this way. And the trick is to get that part that wants to feel disconnected/protect us to connect to the world again.


----------



## Luke88 (3 mo ago)

Zayniii said:


> Hi guys, today I wanna talk about Anxiety Ninja (Jordon Hardgraves's) recovery program.
> 
> So basically, in his program he presents a strategy to get out of dp/dr. The main thing is you basically pick a muscle group in your body (for me my calf muscles) you relax the muscles and then you focus on something like any task or reading a book, something that you like, and it totally works and reality starts coming in. Like it can cure you if you (it's called self regulation) relax your muscles/body and keep focusing on something healthy.
> 
> ...


but...it is useful or not? you recovered?


----------



## numb1 (Jun 17, 2010)

For $4000 it better work. It’s all about body relaxing and noticing when and where your tense in your body. Like your body is preparing for danger. I haven’t done it and won’t, but that’s what they charge and if you don’t recover they blame the person saying they weren’t committed enough or were just wanting their money back. I’ve done a lot of research and am skeptical of anyone offering any kind of program 

also the short time I came out of it I can say that one thought I had was how safe I felt while in DPDR


----------

